# Aussy farmer pinned under tree



## Gumnuts (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2006/05/15/1638470.htm

-good effort eh?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 10, 2009)

i guess that's way they call it the out back tom trees


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 10, 2009)

Good thing the saw was gassed up.


----------



## outofmytree (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad this blokes ok.

Makes you wonder though doesnt it. Why did the tree fall? Why didnt he have a second man? Why didnt he have a sat phone or gps or radio?

Hope it is the last time he gets stuck like this...


----------



## treemandan (Jul 19, 2009)

What strikes me as odd is the mention of these rather friendly sheep. Kept him warm huh?


----------



## outofmytree (Jul 21, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What strikes me as odd is the mention of these rather friendly sheep. Kept him warm huh?



Prolly a Kiwi farmer.......


----------

